# Skunks in Live Traps???



## cahunting (Sep 28, 2011)

This may seem like an odd question, but the last few years while trapping **** (cage traps), we have had a lot of skunks in the live traps. What do you guys do to get the skunks out without getting sprayed? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Keith Donaldson (Sep 25, 2011)

Approach slowly and cover the trap with a tarp or large bag. Place trap in a CO2 chamber and humanely euthanize. A cheap chamber can be a heavy dute trash bag.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have 3 methods.
(1. if the creek is deep I cover the trap with one of those plastic tarps carry it to the creek and drop it in. Doesn't take long, but the oil does raise to surface and smells up the area down stream for a bit.
(2. shallow creek, cover with the plastic tarp place trap in the wheel borrow and take it to the woods along with the 12ga. remove the trap from the wheel borrow and set it on the ground. slide the cover back enought to access the door, open it and when the skunk runs out quicly grab the 12ga. and dispatch the critter. You can even release them alive that way. I don't becase they come back to mess with the bee hives.
(3. leave themn set in front of the bee hives. being black and to dumb to keep still the bees take out revenge on them and they are dead by late afternoon.

I like the first two methods but the latter doesn't smell up the area.

 Al


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

depends on how the trap is designed...mine you can use two sticks and get the spring locked so they can just push their way out but anyways ive many times been able to get within three feet of the cage without em sprayin. as long as they are facing you just keep an eye open, if they start to turn just run they arent very quick, but just keep a slow steady pace and talk in a calm voicand i think they are just dumbfounded at whats going on. I had a guy tell me if you dump water on them their tail will get to heavy for em to lift it but im not that brave


----------



## broncosfan (Aug 16, 2010)

The doors on my live traps open when the trap is rolled over onto it's top so I usually tie some rope or wire from the trap to a tree or stake. If a skunk is in the trap, a pull on the wire rolls the trap and the skunk is released.


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

22cal to the head,,,,,one shot one kill


----------

